# Black out headlight, Need new bezel



## koralkrab125 (Dec 23, 2010)

well i am new here and new to being an owner of european cars. 
I recently took the headlights out of my 2002 a6 and took them apart and painted all the inside bezels black, my first one came out great, but on the second headlight the chrome on the reflector came off with the tape. So i am looking to get a new/used headlight bezel for it, or both, so if anyone has an extra headlight that has been in an accident and the headlight bezel is still intact please let me know, or if you have a headlight you are parting out, i would gladly buy it from you. here is a pic of the good one so you guys can check it out. the headlight in this pic was also completely oxidized and fogged before i refinished it and wet sanded it and polished the lens nice and clear. i think it came out pretty decent for a set of used headlights. I have the stock xenon headlights and its a 3.0l quattro. the worst looking bezel is the passenger side one that i need the most, the drivers side i can live with but still has some small blemishes that i would like to replace it will a better one.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?533-A6-S6-and-RS6-(C5)-Parts


----------

